# stuck in mud now wont start *****update*****



## azlin66 (Jul 11, 2011)

I got my 99 5.9lt durango stuck in the mud today. Was running great when i killed it to make a call to get pulled out.. I dont remember i tried to crank it before he snatched me out of after.. It turns over but wont start. Getting fuel to rail and sounds like fuel pump kicks in.. Getting spark also... Help... Wife isnt to happy


----------



## merc123 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dirty mass airflow sensor?


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 11, 2011)

didnt get that deep? engine bay stayed dry and mud free


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you put a gauge on the fuel system to see what the pressure is? It may be getting fuel to the rail but not enough to crank it. Also check all you wires/sensors to make sure one didn't get pulled loose.


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 11, 2011)

i going to do all this when i get her home.. shes still at the hunting lease.. We checked all the fuses and played re arrange the relays.. One of the relays was dark brown and the inside of the relay cover looked burnt.. But it ran great till i killed it... does anyone know if it has a fuel shut off like fords do.. I googled it and cant find location of it but can find one for sale..


----------



## bckwzlineman (Jul 12, 2011)

dont think it can be reset like a ford. there should be an automatic shutdown relay in the fuse box under the hood. dont know why it would have gone out if you shut the engine down but who knows when it comes to mud and water. after it sat for a little while wiring under vehicle could have gotten moist caused it to burn out


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2011)

Is the exhaust pipe plugged with mud? or is it clean?


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 12, 2011)

the exaust is clean i put my waterhose in it and the water came back out clear..


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 12, 2011)

update  i put some starter fluid in it and it fired up but wont idle.. And it wont start without the starter fluid.. help me got to have this fixed by 7am..


----------



## SGaither (Jul 12, 2011)

Timing could be off or as others said, the MAF or o2 sensor. Without a code we can play chase your tale all night


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 12, 2011)

how can i get the code reader... im leaning on a crank position sensor


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2011)

azlin66 said:


> how can i get the code reader... im leaning on a crank position sensor



Go to autozone...they'll read codes for free.

But, unless the check engine light is on, I don't think you're throwing codes.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 12, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Go to autozone...they'll read codes for free.
> 
> But, unless the check engine light is on, I don't think you're throwing codes.




If it's stuck in the woods, Autozone will loan you the reader, if you make a deposit to cover it.  You can take it back, and they will read the codes, if you can't.


----------



## multihunter (Jul 13, 2011)

azlin66 said:


> how can i get the code reader... im leaning on a crank position sensor



It's not a crank sensor, you said it ran on starter fluid, you have a fuel problem, not a spark problem.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

Well...did you get it figured out?


----------



## chadf (Jul 13, 2011)

Fuel pump ?
My $.02 !


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 13, 2011)

we pulled the code tonight and its asd relay.. we changed that relay and same.  Got to thinking maybe it was grounding out or wet somewear  and found that the top of the tank was covered in mud.  I pulled the tank and the hole tank is covered.. I have cleaned up the tank and sprayed the heck out of the conection with wd40..  Hopeing that maybe the ground straps on the tank had to much mud on them to make contact or maybe the conector was wet..


----------



## MattyIce (Jul 14, 2011)

Check fuse #3, 30 amp, in the power distribution box under the hood, that fuse should be hot at all times. Check fuse #9, 10 amp, in the fuse box under the dash, it should be hot in run or start. If both of these are good, I would check the PCM connectors for water causing a bad connection. You can also jumper pins 30 and 87 at the asd relay and see if that starts the car. My guess would probably be the PCM if everything checks out. Let me know if you have any other details, like the code number or anything else you have checked out.


----------



## roundhouse (Jul 15, 2011)

azlin66 said:


> update  i put some starter fluid in it and it fired up but wont idle.. And it wont start without the starter fluid.. help me got to have this fixed by 7am..



You need to pull codes,  you can get a reader at any auto parts store for less than $100

If it runs but wont idle, Id look at the sensor on the gas pedal under the dash, (did it get wet?)  or the mass air sensor first.

Check the air filter and tubing that runs from the filter to the front of the car for damage, obstructions.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 16, 2011)

Clean the mud off of the crank pully and harmonic balancer and off the crank shaftposition sensor.  May be gettin fuel just at the wrong time.     

Just noticed he got banned   ohwell....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 17, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Clean the mud off of the crank pully and harmonic balancer and off the crank shaftposition sensor.  May be gettin fuel just at the wrong time.
> 
> Just noticed he got banned   ohwell....




At least he can still read the forums, and get the assistance of your advice.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> At least he can still read the forums, and get the assistance of your advice.



My best piece of advice for him....


Don't take the wife's truck in the mud

Hope he got it fixed.


----------

